# Photo guide to Australian Lizards -- pt3



## moloch05 (Jun 17, 2009)

*SCINCIDAE -- Skinks* (Continued)

This post will include photos of skinks only. It is the third of a series of four posts.


*EREMIASCINCUS* -- "Sand-swimmers". A genus of 2 skinks that are widespread in the interior. They have glossy scales and are excellent burrowers.

Broad-banded Sand-swimmer (_Eremiascincus richardsonii_) – A common crepuscular to nocturnal skink but I have only seen it on three occasions. Photos 1-3 were of an animal found at dusk near Broken Hill, NSW. Photos 4-6 were of an incredibly tame animal that was foraging at a telephone booth one night at Shark Bay, WA. It completely ignored me and would sometimes wait for insects while standing right next to my boot.
























*EROTICOSCINCUS* – a monotypic genus. 

Elf Skink (_Eroticoscincus_graciloides_) – This species has a small distribution in subtropical SE QLD. I have only seen this one from Brisbane.













*EULAMPRUS* – a genus of 15 species. These can be broken into 3 groups that may someday be split into separate genera. One group includes the “water skinks” that are typically found in riparian and nearby habitats. Another group, the “barred skinks”, includes several similar species that are difficult to separate in the field. This group is the most diverse in central Queensland where four species occur. The third group consists of two similar rainforest species that like cool, wet habitats in northern NSW and southern QLD. These are often seen with their heads protruding from logs on the forest floor. 




Lemon-barred Forest-Skink (_Eulamprus amplus_) – a species with a small distribution in central Queensland. I have seen many along the Broken River at Eungella NP and along creeks near Airlie Beach.














Yellow-bellied Water Skink (_ Eulamprus_heatwolei_) – a water skink that is common along creeks and damp areas in the Blue Mountains, NSW.














Blue Mountains Water Skink (_Eulamprus_leurensis_) – this is an endangered lizard with only a few remaining populations in the Blue Mountains.














Dark Bar-sided Skink (_Eulamprus martini_) – a common rock dweller in some areas such as Girraween NP, QLD. 














Murray’s Skink (_Eulamprus murrayi_) – this is one of two rainforest specialists. I have seen many in the subtropical montane forests of Lamington NP, QLD, where they often are encountered on logs along the trails. They usually are confiding and not hard to approach for photos. They have yellow spots on their flanks unlike the similar Tryon’s Skink (_E. tryoni_) that also is found at Lamington.
























Eastern Water Skink (_Eulamprus_quoyii_) – a common and beautiful lizard in much of coastal eastern Australia. It often is found along creeks where it will readily swim or even dive to the bottom. In the hills near Wollongong, I usually see it in rocky areas far from water. I also see it near tide pools although I have never observed these skinks entering salt water.


































_Eulamprus sp._ – This skink from near the summit of Mt. Kaputar, NSW, has be a little confused. I think that it is probably _E. quoyii_ although it does look resemble photos of the northern Alpine Skink (_E. kosciuskoi_).














Barred-sided Skink (_Eulamprus tenuis_) – these skinks are found along much of coastal eastern Australia. They usually are hard to separate from the other barred skinks but this individual was found at the Warrumbungles, NSW, where no other barred _Eulamprus_ occur.








“Barred Skinks” (_Eulamprus sp._) – these skinks were photographed in central and northern QLD where several similar skinks overlap in distribution. I think that the first four photos below are of Northern Bar-sided Skink (_E. brachysoma_) and the remainder are of _E. tenuis_ but I cannot be certain.


































Yellow-blotched Forest-Skink (_Eulamprus tigrinus_) – I have seen a few of these pretty skinks in their small range of upland, tropical rainforest in FNQ. They have a bright yellow ventral surface and this is visible in photo 3.














Southern Water Skink (_Eulamprus tympanum_) – I found these skinks along the edge of montane eucalyptus forest near Marysville, VIC. This area was ravaged by the terrible bush fires last summer.














Tryon's Skink (_Eulamprus tryoni_) – This skink has a tiny distribution in southeastern QLD. It is fairly common along trails in Lamington NP. It is quite similar to _E. murrayi_ that is also common in the same habitat.


















*HYROMORPHUS* – “Mulch Skinks” . A genus of 14 skinks that are mostly found in FNQ.

_Glaphyromorphus sp._ – this is the only mulch skink that I have been able to photograph. It was observed along a trail near Daintree, QLD. There are three similar species here and I cannot positively identify this animal. Possibilities include: _G. pardalis_, _G. nigricaudis_ and _G. fuscicaudis_. I suspect that it is _G. fuscaudis_ but am not certain.







*GNYPETOSCINCUS* – a monotypic genus found in rainforests of FNQ.

Prickly Forest Skink (_ Gnypetoscincus_queenslandiae_) – a common but secretive skink that lives where it is damp and cool. Its rough scales are thought to be an adaptation that assists with the dispersal of water.
























*HARRISONIASCINCUS* – a monotypic genus with a tiny distribution in montane rainforest of SE QLD and NE NSW..


Beech Skink (_Harrisoniascincus zia_) – lives in Beech (_Nothofagus_) and adjacent rainforest in places like the Lamington Plateau, QLD. 














*HEMIERGIS* – "Earless Skinks". A genus of 5 species.


Southwestern Earless Skink (_Hemiergis initialis_) – These little skinks are found in southwestern WA. I saw them fairly often along the Margaret River. They have 5 fingers.














Lowlands Earless Skink (_Hemiergis peronii_) – I only observed this little skink once in the Stirling Ranges. It has a large distribution in southern Australia (VIC-WA). This skink has 3 fingers.














Two-toed Earless Skink (_Hemiergis quadrilineata_) – this skink was common in King’s Park, Perth. The species has a tiny range in southern coastal WA. It has 2 fingers.














*LAMPROPHOLIS* – “Sun Skinks”. A genus of 11 species restricted to eastern Australia. These are abundant skinks that are often found in gardens right in the suburbs.

Diamond-shielded Sun Skink ([]Lampropholis_adornis[/i]) – a common skink of the rainforest understorey in central QLD. These photos were from Eungella.














Rainforest Sun Skink (_Lampropholis coggeri_) – a common skink in the rainforests of FNQ. It was social and often shared the same patch of sunlight on the forest floor with other small skinks.














Grass Skink (_Lampropholis delicata_) – a widespread eastern species. I may have included photos of stripe less _L. guichenoti_ here as well. The two species are similar and it is not easy to count 7 supraciliary scales (vs 5-7 _L. guichenoti_) in the field.
























Garden Skink (_Lampropholis guichenoti_) – a widespread south-eastern species. They are easy to recognize when they have the mid-dorsal stripe.














Saxicoline Sun Skink (_Lampropholis mirabilis_) – a common skink along the Alligator River in the Mt. Elliot area (south of Townsville, QLD). It has a tiny distribution in northern QLD.
























*LERISTA* – “Sliders”. This is the second largest genera of Australian skinks. These are burrowers that range from generalized animals with 4 legs to highly adapted sand specialists that have no legs at all. Because of their burrowing habits, they are rarely hard to find. I sometimes see them on the road at night during hot weather.


South-western Orange-tailed Slider (_Lerista distinguenda_) – I have only seen this single animal near the Stirling Ranges NP, WA. It is found in southern WA and SA.














Edward’s Slider (_Lerista edwardsae_) – I have only seen this single animal on the road one night near Kimba, SA. It has a small range and is restricted to the Eyre Peninsula of SA.














Noonbah Robust Slider (_Lerista emmotti_) – This lizard lived on a red due near Windorah, QLD. It has a small range in western QLD and adjacent NSW.














Wood-mulch Slider (_Lerista muelleri_) – A widespread species but this is the only one that I have encountered. It lived in the brigalow of south-central QLD.














Eastern Robust Slider (_Lerista punctatovittata_) – widespread in arid eastern Australia. My photos are from the brigalow belt of south central QLD (photos 1-2) and from the Warrumbungles, NSW (photo 3).














Dotted-line Robust Slider (_Lerista lineopunctulata_) – this large _Lerista_ is restricted to coastal WA. This animal was DOR near Kalbarri











*MENETIA* – “Dwarf Skinks”. A genus of 8 species. This genus includes the smallest species of reptile fround in Australia. 

Common Dwarf Skink (_Menetia greyii_) – a tiny but widespread skink. This photo is of an animal from the Leigh Creek area, SA.














Dwarf Litter Skink (_Menetia timwoli_) – I watched this tiny skink as it crept through the leaf litter in the rainforest near Airlie Beach, QLD. It is only found in tropical QLD.








*MORETHIA* -- A genus of 8 small skinks. 

South-eastern Morethia Skink (_Morethia boulangeri_) – a widespread skink in eastern and central Australia. I have seen it several times in western NSW and southeastern (inland) QLD.














Woodland Morethia Skink (_Morethia butleri_) – large range in southern WA and SA. This animal was photographed in the Murchison River Gorge at Kalbarri NP, WA.








*NIVEOSCINCUS* – “Snow Skinks”. A genus of 8 cold-adapted skinks found mostly found in Tasmania. I sometimes observed these skinks sunning themselves on sunny but cold (8C) and windy days in protected areas within rock piles. The genus includes a species that is found on a tiny island to the south of Tasmania and it is Australia’s most southerly occurring reptile. Niveoscincus is a confusing genus and there appears to be plenty of taxonomic work yet to be undertaken. The ranges of many species are not well known. These lizards must have diverged rapidly since the mountains in Tasmania were covered with glaciers during the last ice age.


Southern Forest Cool-Skink (_Niveoscincus coventryi_) – This is the only _Niveoscincus_ that is restricted to the mainland. I photographed this lizard in the mountains above Marysville, VIC.











Mountain Skink (_Niveoscincus orocryptis_) – This skink was originally considered to have a tiny distribution on several peaks in south-western TAS. Recently, it was discovered at Cradle Mountain as well. Photos 1-4 are from Hartz Moutain in southern TAS. Photos 5-6 are what I think to be this species from the forest edge at Cradle Mountain.
























Northern Snow Skink (_Niveoscincus greeni_) – found on mountains in central and northern TAS. It is one of the few easy to identify species of _Niveoscincus_. These photos were all taken near the summit of Cradle Mountain.

























Metallic Skink (_Niveoscincus metallicus_) – This is the most common Snow Skink in TAS. I saw them in the suburbs as well as the hills. They are also found in southern VIC. The enlarged paravertebral scales are distinctive but not too easy to see on these little skinks in the field. They can be seen is a couple of the photos below.

























Tasmanian Tree Skink (_Niveoscincus pretiosus_) – I found this species to be one of the most difficult to recognize. It is very similar to the Metallic Skink except that it lacks the enlarged paravertebral scales. Tasmanian Tree Skinks have flecks of white on their dorsal scales … but I don’t know if this can be used reliably to separate them from Metallic Skinks. The following are all photos of what I think to be _N. pretiosus_.
























Southern Snow Skink (_Niveoscincus microlepidotus_) – These skinks are found on mountain tops in southern TAS as well as the Cradle Mountain area. They are known to feed on the nectar of flowers of _Richea scoparia_. I don’t recall ever ready about nectar feeding reptiles elsewhere in the world.

_Richea scoparia_ -- an Australian Heath, Epacridaceae.











































Ocellated Skink (_Niveoscincus ocellatus_) – This pretty skink was common in the northern half of Tasmania. It was common as far south as the Hobart area. 
























*PSEUDEMOIA* – “Cool Skinks”. A genus of 6 cool-adapted skinks found in southeastern Australia.

Southern Grass Skink (_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_) – Found in southern Australia including Tasmania. All of these photos were from dry eucalyptus forest near Hobart, TAS.
























Tussock Skink (_Pseudemoia pagenstecherii_) – Found in southern Australia including Tasmania. Skink 1 was from Cradle Mountain, TAS, skink 2 was from Mt. Kaputar, NSW, and skink 3 was from the Blue Mountains, NSW.














*SAIPHOS* – A monotypic genus from coastal NSW and southern QLD. 

Three-toed Skink (_Saiphos equalis_) -- This is a common burrowing skink that lives in cool, damp locations. I see them often in the Wollongong area and sometime dig them up when working in my garden.























*SAPROSCINCUS* – “Shade Skinks”. This genus includes 11 species of small skinks. They often are found under the canopy of the forest. Some of the larger members are conspicuous and seen on logs or rocks along trails.


_Saproscincus sp._ – probably a mixture of very similar Sapros from the Lamington Plateau. Three species are found in the forests including _S. challengeri_, _S. rosei_ and _S. spectabilis_.
























_Saproscincus basilicus_ – this little skink is common in FNQ rainforests. It often sits in conspicuous positions and seems quite tame. Skink 6 was from Mission Beach but it looked very much like _S. lewisi_ from the Cape Tribulation area. The known range of _S. lewisi_ is from Cape Tribulation northwards.
























Lewis’ Shade Skink (_Saproscincus lewisi_) – I saw several of these in the forest near Cape Tribulation.















Wedge-snouted Shade Skink (_Saproscincus czechurai_) -- this is a secretive species found in upland forests of FNQ. This one was from Mt. Hypipamee in the Atherton Tablelands.














Weasel Shade Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_) – a common skink in the woodland areas of southeastern Australia. I sometimes see it in my yard. These are often active at dusk during the hot months.

























Rose’s Shade Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_) – Males are similar in appearance so several other _Saproscincus_ species but females sometime have a conspicuous white stripe like this animal from the Lamington Plateau, QLD. The species is restricted to north-eastern NSW and south-eastern QLD.














Four-fingered Shade Skink (_Saproscincus tetradactylus_) – a tiny skink with a small range in FNQ. This was one of several that I saw on trails through the lowland rainforest at Mission Beach.














*TECHMARISCINCUS* – a monotypic genus.


Bartle Frere Cool-Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_) – tiny distribution. Lives only in boulders at the summit of Queensland’s tallest mountain, Bartle Frere. My son and I found these skinks after an arduous climb up the mountain … a gain of about 1500m with lots of leech encounters.














*TILIQUA* – “Blue Tongues”. A genus of 6 species.


Shingleback (_Tiliqua rugosa_) – A common species throughout much of the interior. In the spring, they often are seen in pairs.


































Western Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua occipitalis_) – Found in WA. These animals were photographed near Kalbarri.














Common Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua scincoides_) – Found in eastern Australia. A common species even in the suburbs. Those from the inland areas have a pale facial stripe whereas this is pronounced in coastal animals.

































Blotched Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua nigrolutea_) – Found in southeastern Australia. I have seen them commonly in the mountains near Melbourne, VIC. This animal was photographed near Hobart, TAS.


----------



## GOOBA (Jun 17, 2009)

verry verry impressive how long hve u been traveling aroud for to get these pics


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 17, 2009)

Once again (or more to the point, as usual) a stunning photo collection.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 17, 2009)

once again youve posted some awsome pics! exactly how many parts ar there? like 6?!


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 17, 2009)

Great stuff agian, What herps in Australia you haven't photographed yet?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, all.

I have been taking photos of reptiles for the last 3.5 years.

gecko-mad, there will be 4 parts to this series.

Tim, I have seen and photographed many species but these are only about 1/3rd of the possibilities. The reptile diversity in Australia is incredible.


Regards,
David


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 18, 2009)

outstanding work David

cheers HK.


----------



## jacorin (Jun 18, 2009)

agree with all above comments David,terrific series being put into view,ty for the hard and time comsuming work that u have put in doing this,so ty

Shane


----------



## mayamaya (Jun 5, 2011)

Umm that "Three-toed Skink" !! Im pretty sure when I was cleaning up my garden the other day I came across one of those  I usually only see lots of those little plain brown skinks there but then one of them I uncovered from under some dead grass I thought was some weird deformed one lol, it HAD to be the three-toed. It look exactly the same as the common brown ones and was in the same area as they all are, but it was a bit longer and moved a bit more like a snake. It got away before I could identify if it had feet or not because they wouldve been more noticable if it was one of those more common skinks with the way they walk. And it wasnt a slow worm either. So it had to be the three toed! Thanks for sharing, quite helpful lol. I never knew there was so many different types of lizard! Even the slightest difference could identify one type from another o_o


----------

